# It better snow this season!



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Just delivered to us on Friday, will get hoses hooked up in November, this is a plowmaxx 8-36-14 live edge, was afraid to go any larger, our lots are small and cut up, hope the learning curve is easy! Enjoy your summer everyone.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

512high said:


> View attachment 194810
> View attachment 194811
> View attachment 194812
> Just delivered to us on Friday, will get hoses hooked up in November, this is a plowmaxx 8-36-14 live edge, was afraid to go any larger, our lots are small and cut up, hope the learning curve is easy! Enjoy your summer everyone.


Very nice investment, should give you more home time and savings on salt. See how your production changes. Should be able to add a job or two if desired.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh man..... you didn’t get the memo aboot winter being a bust this year.......

Nice outfitThumbs Up


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Looken gooooood, your gonna get guys on here all excited.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> Looken gooooood, your gonna get guys on here all excited.


Who???

Nice setup...Thumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Plow porn in July .... nice .Thumbs Up ... Why wait until November to hook the hoses up ?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Cause scrambling in November is the sign of a true plowman...like shoveling frozen leaves out of the truckbed at midnight to get the Salter in...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

You have watched someone do this ..... ?


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Plow porn in July .... nice .Thumbs Up ... Why wait until November to hook the hoses up ?


We are an irrigation company, we start closing systems down for the year mid sept.-mid nov, then switch the stuff around for winter mode etc. all plows etc are stored in the shop so a lot of moving around stuff etc.will get it done....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> You have watched someone do this ..... ?


I may have.....

More than a dozen or so times.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus said:


> I may have.....
> 
> More than a dozen or so times.


Who???


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You'll love the wing plow in cut up lots. Corners seldom need back dragging between angling and moving the wings.

What machine is it on?


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like it is on a 2015 Cat 908 M .


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SHAWZER said:


> Looks like it is on a 2015 Cat 908 M .


Thanks OP...


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Ha Ha Ha , I read it somewhere ......


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who???


Is that really important....? 
He gets enough flak for not making it past first...


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You'll love the wing plow in cut up lots. Corners seldom need back dragging between angling and moving the wings.
> 
> What machine is it on?


LOL, like SHAWZER said Cat 908M.......


----------



## chrisf250 (Sep 22, 2011)

I’m in the same area, who did you go through to get it?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

chrisf250 said:


> I'm in the same area, who did you go through to get it?


Bet he knows a guy....


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

chrisf250 said:


> I'm in the same area, who did you go through to get it?


Chappell equipment


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

BUFF said:


> Bet he knows a guy....


Lol! I WISH I knew a guy.....not even free hoses,,,,


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

512high said:


> Lol! I WISH I knew a guy.....not even free hoses,,,,


Sounds like you need to enroll in one of my people skills classes.......


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

It better snow this season I say that every year for the last 35 plus


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

snoboss said:


> View attachment 195068
> It better snow this season I say that every year for the last 35 plus


HOLY CRAP!! Nice set up


----------



## snoboss (Oct 19, 2012)

thanx! started out 35 years ago with a 68 blazer with manual angle. and pocket lint:hammerhead:


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

snoboss said:


> thanx! started out 35 years ago with a 68 blazer with manual angle. and pocket lint:hammerhead:


And from the picture,equipment nice and clean! good luck with the up coming season!


----------



## ford550 (Nov 9, 2008)

That's purty Thumbs Up


----------



## Scotrknevl (May 31, 2018)

512high said:


> View attachment 194810
> View attachment 194811
> View attachment 194812
> Just delivered to us on Friday, will get hoses hooked up in November, this is a plowmaxx 8-36-14 live edge, was afraid to go any larger, our lots are small and cut up, hope the learning curve is easy! Enjoy your summer everyone.


I am looking at a Metal Pless for a John Deere 244J right now. I was considering the the PLSS0830-13 with LiveEdge. I noticed you went with the 8-36-14. Your machine is about 10 HP more than the 244J and the 908M is ~3000lbs heavier. Should I consider your larger MP or stay with my idea on sizing. In theory, I have seen as large as the 10-36-16 on a 244J as like in this below video. Thoughts on the 8-30-13 versus the 8-36-14 or even 10-36-16?


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Scotrknevl said:


> I am looking at a Metal Pless for a John Deere 244J right now. I was considering the the PLSS0830-13 with LiveEdge. I noticed you went with the 8-36-14. Your machine is about 10 HP more than the 244J and the 908M is ~3000lbs heavier. Should I consider your larger MP or stay with my idea on sizing. In theory, I have seen as large as the 10-36-16 on a 244J as like in this below video. Thoughts on the 8-30-13 versus the 8-36-14 or even 10-36-16?


Well I know very little on these plows, with that said I will let the ones that have your size machine chime in and give their thoughts. What I can tell you is my metal pless dealer and metal pless hq said for my size machine I think a 9*36*15 good for up to a 20,000 lb machine

Reason for the size I went for are a few, we rode it to lots,and our lots are small cut up, the size you are looking at I "think " is for machines up to 10,000 lbs mostly for skid steers? And yes I have YouTube and the 244j seems to handle it with no problems, but long pushes, heavy snow with a plow that size wide open? Lol let me know how it works!


----------

